# craftsman rider w/ snow blower attached



## Frozen Bill (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello. I have a craftsman with a kohler command cv25s. This is big for a lawn tractor. It has a pto switch and a shaft driven, beefy snow blower. So it starts and runs great, but after about 10 minutes, it shuts off and the ignition is dead until after about 15 or 20 minutes you can turn the key again and it starts and runs but repeats the cycle with less run time and more cool time each time. 
Is there a safety mechanism that would do this and if so what would trigger it?
Thanks for any help or suggestions.
P.S. More good news. After quitting last evening, I left it as is and this morning the ignition is still dead.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a coil slowly going bad but usually they just quit. Sometimes they get hot, and stop firing. You might try removing it/ them clean them up, and reset the gap. It's worth a try they get pretty rusty over time.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"it shuts off and the ignition is dead"
_
Do you mean it won't start, or won't crank?


----------

